# (Requesting) JAVA touchscreen timer for mobiles..



## RafaelChan (Jul 12, 2011)

anyone help me to get one??

hmm if possible.. its just like as simple as Omega timer with LED like Numbers.. and its touchscreen also like the "iitimer" touch anywhere/hold to start and touch anyware to stop and a little button for reset... anyone help me?


----------



## joey (Jul 12, 2011)

Do you mean for Android?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 12, 2011)

I think he means for J2ME. (The java mobile OS)


----------



## RafaelChan (Jul 12, 2011)

YES its a J2ME( Java Mobile Application) and a touchscreen one


----------



## RafaelChan (Jul 14, 2011)

anyone here wanna help?


----------

